# Hitachi FU Lüfter im Dauerbetrieb



## mark_a17 (18 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem/Frage:


ich habe einen Hitachi FU Model NES1-022 HBE für 400V.
Angeschlossen ist ein Drehstrommotor, 6-pol 2,2 kW im Dreieck.


Meines Erachtens sind alle relevanten Parameter für diesen Motor konfiguriert.


Grundsätzlich funktioniert alles. Allerdings läuft bei dem FU sofort nach dem Anschalten der Lüfter auf Hochtouren und ist ziemlich laut. Und das über die ganze Betriebsdauer. Das war von anfang an so, auch noch bevor die Erstkonfiguration vorgenommen wurde und bevor der Motor überhaupt das erste mal gelaufen ist.


Ist das normal oder deutet das auf ein Problem hin?

Viele Grüße


Mark


----------



## Plan_B (18 Januar 2019)

mark_a17 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich funktioniert alles. Allerdings läuft bei dem FU sofort nach dem Anschalten der Lüfter auf Hochtouren und ist ziemlich laut.



Das würde ich bestreiten, das alles funktioniert.

Die Schaltung des Motors Stern/Dreieck würde ich mit der parametrierten Eckfrequenz abgleichen. In Standardeinstellung des FU muss der Motor für 400V geklemmt sein.
Was zeigt denn das Display als Freuqenzwert an? Wie soll die Drehzahl des Motors sein?
Wie wird der Sollwert vorgegeben?
Wurde die Sollwertvorgabe geprüft?
Wie ist fmax parametriert?
Welche Frequenz soll bei maximalem Sollwert anstehen?

Mal nochwas: Wie kann der Motor vor dem ersten anschalten auf Hochtouren laufen?


----------



## PN/DP (18 Januar 2019)

@andy_: Es läuft nicht der angeschlossene Motor sondern der Gerätelüfter des FU

@mark_a17: Wird es besser wenn Du mal rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen machst?
PS: Kontrolliere mal C064

Harald


----------



## Plan_B (18 Januar 2019)

ok. Ich hab das als Lüfter-Antrieb verstanden


----------



## mark_a17 (19 Januar 2019)

Hallo Harald,

Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellung habe ich schon gemacht. War keine Änderung.
C064 steht auf 100 (was der Grundwert ist)
d018 zeigt die Termperatur des Kühlkörpers mit 18,5 an. Also auch keine Überhitzung. Bei Betrieb des Motors zeigt d002 max. 2,5 A an.
d080 für die Gesamtanzahl der aufgetretenen Störmeldungen ist 0

Ich war mir jetzt nicht ganz im Klaren, ob ich rein zum Testen auch den Motor mal abklemmen könnte und den FU ohne Motor anschalte - oder ob das für den Fu schädlich sein könnte.

Den Parameter F001 hatte ich auch verändert (Anzeige/Eingabe Frequenzsollwert) Werkseinstellung: 0,00 Hz geändert auf 50,00 Hz

Noch eine Idee ? Aber vielleicht ist der Dauerlauf des FU-Lüfters ja so gewollt und normal? Der pustet nur wie ein Server mit 18 Kernen, der seit Stunden unter Dauerlast läuft.
Ich finde das nur sehr irritierend und störend. Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich zu anderen Geräten der gleichen Leistungsklasse.

Viele Grüße


Mark


----------



## Dr. Vacon (19 Januar 2019)

Guten Abend.

Laut der Hitachi-Webseite ist dieser FU für Anwendungen mit eher geringeren Anforderungen designt.
Übersetzen würde ich das mit "low-budget"-Gerät (was nicht böse gemeint ist). Häufig ist bei denen eine aufwendigere Lüfteransteuerung nicht mehr drin.
Daher wäre das Verhalten für mich normal.

Auch das Handbuch sagt nichts über die Möglichkeit, die Lüfterfunktion zu parametrieren.
Also wird es die wohl nicht geben.

Eon solcher FU sollte keine Probleme damit haben, ganz ohne Motor betrieben zu werden, also teste das mal. Es wird wohl keine Änderung dabei festzustellen sein...

Schau doch mal, was der FU während des Tests als gemessenen Motorstrom anzeigt. Wenn das kleiner (bei Motor in Leerlauf: Blindstrom des Motors) oder maximal gleich gestempeltem Motorstrom ist, sollten Deine Einstellungen einigermaßen passen. Wenn Du dem FU nicht traust, kannst Du ja mal ne Meßzange in alle drei Motorphasen nacheinander hängen...

Mathias


----------



## Lebenslang (19 Januar 2019)

Wir haben die Hitachi FU's verschiedenster Baureihen und Größen im Einsatz (>500),
ich hab noch keinen mit Temperaturgeregelten Lüfter gesehen.

Sobald die an Spannung liegen, läuft auch der Lüfter, allerdings machen die 
bei uns nicht soviel Krach wie von dir beschrieben.


Vielleicht hat der Lüfter einen Lagerschaden.
Der von Harald beschriebene Parameter ist nur der Grenzwert wann der FU eine
Störmeldung Tmax rausgibt.


Was den Betrieb ohne angeschlossenen Motor betrifft wäre ich vorsichtig.
Bei einigen Applikationen setzen wir einen Not-Aus Schütz zwischen FU und Motor,
nehmen aber immer erst die Freigabe weg und trennen dann den Motor vom FU.
Ohne Motor aber Freigabe an den Klemmen 1 bzw.2 oder jog würde ich den FU nicht betreiben.


----------



## mark_a17 (20 Januar 2019)

An einen Lagerschaden des Lüfters glaube ich nicht, so hört sich das nicht an. Der Lüfter läuft schon sauber. 
Der Motorstrom wird bei Motorlauf vom FU mit max 2,5 A angezeigt, auf dem Typenschild sind bei 380V 5,38 A angegeben. Meßzange hab ich leider gerade nicht parat.
Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal nach der Aussage von Lebenslang, daß der dauerlaufende Lüfter typenbedingt einfach so ist. Im Normalfall stört das vermutlich auch niemanden, wenn
das Gerät vielleicht auch noch in einem Schaltschran verbaut ist. 

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Mark


----------



## Codepoet (15 Juni 2019)

Hallo Mark,

es ist zwar schon ein paar Wochen her, aber hier kurz meine Erfahrung. 
Ich betreibe in meiner Werkstatt einen Motor auch an diesem FU. Der Lüfter geht einem mit der 
Zeit schon ordentlich auf den Wecker. 
Der FU ist bei mir gut belüftet und er läuft nie auf Volllast. 
Deshalb habe ich den Lüfter einfach ausgebaut. 
Dazu einfach Gehäuse des FU öffnen und das Kabel des Lüfters vom Board ziehen. Nun noch Lüfter ausbauen, fertig!




Du kannst natürlich auch einen leiseren temperaturgeregelten im Tausch einbauen. 
Mein guter Kandidat wäre der Papst RL 65-21/14. Gleiche Größe und Spannung und mit 
Temperaturregelung. Da die Temperatur Regelung im Lüfter selbst steckt sollte das gut funktionieren. 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## acid (18 Juni 2019)

Codepoet schrieb:


> Da die Temperatur Regelung im Lüfter selbst steckt sollte das gut funktionieren.



Woher soll der Lüfter aber die Temperatur des Kühlkörpers wissen? Diese ist ja entscheidend.


----------



## mark_a17 (18 Juni 2019)

Hallo Micha,

ich habe mich mittlerweile mit dem Gebläse arrangiert. Da es jetzt im Sommer an der Stelle wo der FU hängt auch mal über 30 Grad warm wird, 
lass ich den Lüfter lieber mal drin. Mir war es nur wichtig, daß kein Fehler vorliegt. Ansonsten macht das Gerät was es soll.

Grüsse

Mark


----------

